# Pregnancy and Retinopathy



## Lorraine Donnelly (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi All,
I am looking for some advice, feedback, experiences.... when I was pregnant with our first (and only) child, my eyes played up and I had regular bleeds. I had laser throughout the pregnancy and have had as much as I can get. I also developed pre eclampsia at 30 weeks and delivered at 32+5.
My question is, had anyone this problem with their first baby and went on to have another child and what was their experience? 
I am particularly interested in hearing peoples experiences with their eyes if there are any out there... we are dying for another child but not at the expense of my eyesight, so we are really torn as to what to do... any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## grainger (Feb 14, 2018)

Lorraine Donnelly said:


> Hi All,
> I am looking for some advice, feedback, experiences.... when I was pregnant with our first (and only) child, my eyes played up and I had regular bleeds. I had laser throughout the pregnancy and have had as much as I can get. I also developed pre eclampsia at 30 weeks and delivered at 32+5.
> My question is, had anyone this problem with their first baby and went on to have another child and what was their experience?
> I am particularly interested in hearing peoples experiences with their eyes if there are any out there... we are dying for another child but not at the expense of my eyesight, so we are really torn as to what to do... any advice greatly appreciated



Hi.

Sorry no one has got back to you. I can’t comment regarding eyes as I’ve not experienced that issue but are you seeing a pre-pregnancy team? They may be able to give you some feedback and advice.

I know that during my first pregnancy I was on no other medication other than insulin but with this one I’ve been prescribed baby aspirin etc to help prevent pre-eclampsia so I’m sure they would be able to advise/adjust medications to help prevent it occurring again. Not sure how old your first is - but again in my experience the developments in what they are able to do now is extraordinary and I’m positive that you’d be monitored incredibly closely. 

It’s a dilemma I can’t imagine going through. My only suggestion is to talk to consultants etc and then just go with your gut.


----------



## Lauren12345 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Lorraine

Im 32 weeks pregnant and they have spotted some background retinopathy. Theres no need for any treatment for me at the moment regarding my eyes but as a precaution they want me to have a section. Due to when we give birth naturally it applies pressure to the eyes. I was heartbroken to hear about my eyes as ive looked after my diabetes well and didnt understand. This is my first child and asked if i wanted any more, as they said you may never be able to give birth naturally due to eyes. Its very heartbreaking especially when you look after yourself. However i got told that the eyes will heal themselfs.  
Just thought i would share my eye story ...
Lauren xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 15, 2018)

I also got told any issues with my eyes in the pregnancy would heal themselves. Not sure if that is true. 

We also had pre eclampsia  and I had a horrible pregnancy too, so I would never have another child myself again, I cant do that to myself or my family. Plus the damage to my eyes since then is just not something I would want to risk with another baby personally, 

Sorry I couldn't help.


----------

